

With the Met, if you are innocent you have everything to worry about [NSA/GCHQ] - colin_jack
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2013/jun/25/met-peter-francis-inquiry-need

======
DanBC
The murder of Steven Lawrence was a huge thing in the UK. It has continued to
be important.

The recent revelations are awful.

I guess this shows why I'm not bothered by GCHQ slurping my data - nothing
happens to me as a result of it. But undercover police officers have
demonstrated repeated failures.

Tracking the family of an innocent victim of a racist murder to discredit that
victim is disgusting behaviour.

In theory their behaviour is governed by RIPA
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regulation_of_Investigatory_Po...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regulation_of_Investigatory_Powers_Act_2000)).

